# Schumer aims for gun database Albany



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Schumer aims for gun database Albany
-- Senator proposing legislation to catalog bullet markings from new weapons

http://www.timesunion.com/AspStories/story.asp?storyID=67465


----------

